# looking for a new 3-d/hunting bow any sugestions?



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

looking for a new bow dont know what to get.any sugestions? i have a 22.5'' dl and a 45lbs dw


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

if you want to shoot both, and serious about them both, try an elite pure.


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

diamond razer edge


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Idk if a bowtech heart breaker goes that low in dl. But of it does you should probably look into that.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

crbanta said:


> diamond razer edge


that is a bad choice for 3d and hunting..


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohh jeez, I did not see that very low dl.. nvm.. maybe the razor edge..


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

i already have a diamond razor edge


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

i bon't want both i wand a 3-d bow or a hunting bow


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I honestly dont know any box besides the mission bows that make 22" draw... so idk what to tell you.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

mission baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duck or Die (Oct 15, 2008)

Darton ds 3800 sd , 23-27 dl, 40-50lb, take a look!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

How much you wanna spend? A 22.5" really limits you


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

N7709K said:


> How much you wanna spend? A 22.5" really limits you


thats what I was thinking..


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

i don't know. around $300-$400.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

crbanta said:


> diamond razer edge





outdoorsman3 said:


> that is a bad choice for 3d and hunting..


Why is it a bad choice? Surved as an excellent bow for hunting/3-d/target for me and my friends.



If you only have a 22.5" draw length than you are going to have a hard time trying to find a bow that fits you. If you already have the razor edge than you have the best bow for hunting/3-d because there is very few that will go that short in draw length. My advice, keep the bow that you got for a few years until you can grow bigger and then fit into bow with a 25" draw length or so. Don't be buying bows that won't fit you. You will shoot terrible if you have a bow that doesn't have the correct draw length for you.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

you're limited to only a few bows with you having that short of a draw.
the mission craze is a nice bow as well as the Hoyt Trykon Jr., Trykon Sport, and Mathews Ignition and the older Mathews Mustang are really nice bows. once you get to a 25" draw then you can shoot adult hunting bows and then if I were you I would gtet a Monster, if you can get it shooting 1 pin to 30 yards which you might at 50-55# then u got a really good 3d bow since to me u are taking one of the hardest equations out of it all at leats the majority of your shots.
or just keep the one u got until u are at a 25" draw and then u can get just about any bow on the market today.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd just stick with what you have for now. You'll hit a growth spurt soon and then that will open you up to a lot more choices. You have imo the best youth bow out there currently and upgrading to another youth bow won't do you much good. That will also give you some more time to save up a little more cash and get a bow that will be worth your time in the long run.

You have a great bow now...just stick it out and you'll be happier in the long run.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> I'd just stick with what you have for now. You'll hit a growth spurt soon and then that will open you up to a lot more choices. You have imo the best youth bow out there currently and upgrading to another youth bow won't do you much good. That will also give you some more time to save up a little more cash and get a bow that will be worth your time in the long run.
> 
> You have a great bow now...just stick it out and you'll be happier in the long run.


x2. Great advice.


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

another good choice for your draw length and poundage would be a pse chaos... all the ones listed are great for your setup and cost range


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

skulzhead said:


> another good choice for your draw length and poundage would be a pse chaos... all the ones listed are great for your setup and cost range


I also totally forgot about that one.. that is a great youth bow.. I have shot one before.. my youth bow was the PSE spydr, killed a deer with it last year, you can find them for about 100 bucks.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

22.5" limits you to youth bows, more or less.. if you stick it out a bit and wait til your a 25-26" dl you will have a whole world of options


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

for your draw and price range i would truly suggest to get a mission craze or the pse chaos, but also keep in mind all the advice already given in this thread because the bow you have now is a good shooting bow


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

i might get that i don't know


----------

